# Our plunge down the flume



## Katnapper (Aug 22, 2009)

We took a 2 day little mini-vacation in July to Chicago... to Six Flags Over Chicago and the Museum of Science and Industry. I normally don't buy the pics they take and try to sell you. But this one of us going down the log flume (Jesse's expression in particular) was priceless... had to have it!

I'm in the back having a great time! Brad (hubby) is enjoying it too, even if he is trying to hang on to his hat. But my son, Jesse... omg... I had no idea he was so scared taking the plunge at the end. :huh: From the expression on his face, he looks as if we were headed straight into jagged rocks, or into the gaping mouth of a people-eating monster! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Aug 22, 2009)

That is too funny! Looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Something seems off about the pic.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Something seems off about the pic.


That's exactly what I thought at first. Then I realized they don't put the whole actual pic in the finished photo they give you. The pic of us in the log is real.... but the surrounding log and background of the "fall" is made up... like a fantasy pic that they just insert you in.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> That's exactly what I thought at first. Then I realized they don't put the whole actual pic in the finished photo they give you. The pic of us in the log is real.... but the surrounding log and background of the "fall" is made up... like a fantasy pic that they just insert you in.


I knew it was not a real background. So it is a real pic of you on the ride but they add the fake background? That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I knew it was not a real background. So it is a real pic of you on the ride but they add the fake background? That doesn't make much sense.


It sells pix, though!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2009)

Dear Me, you need to get the boy therapy now!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I knew it was not a real background. So it is a real pic of you on the ride but they add the fake background? That doesn't make much sense.


Yes, that's correct. I think their reasoning is that the real scenery isn't near that "pretty." I think it looks pretty dorky myself... but I had to have it because of Jesse's expression!  Every time all of us look at it, we still crack up!



PhilinYuma said:


> It sells pix, though!


True, I suppose!



hibiscusmile said:


> Dear Me, you need to get the boy therapy now!


Hehehe.... I wish I could have seen his face when he went on the 2 roller coasters with me. I was too busy with my own reactions to watch his! Poor kid... he wouldn't hardly ride anything else after those 3 things. Brad and I each had to go alone to whatever we wanted to ride for the rest of the day, and the other had to stay and wait with him. He did enjoy the Go-Karts (which I had to pay extra for us to ride). Jesse drove, and I was the passenger in a 2 seater. Wouldn't you know.... the big roller coasters I was fine on, but I started getting all hot and feeling queasy when Jesse was driving me around that track! So I guess he ended up getting the last laugh.


----------

